# Supercharged VR6 Dyno



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

got the car onto a real dyno yesterday. at waterfest it made 220whp and 445wtq







Riiiiite
dyno day at Crazy Horse Racing in NJ...Chris did an awesome job getting all the cars done.
mods:
stock motor/compression
schrick 268's w/ HD valve springs
vortech v1 with 2.87 pulley (its a 12psi pulley, i see 14psi on my gauge, chris hooked up his boost sensor and we saw a little under 12psi)
C2 30# software & injectors
test pipe and magnaflow cat back


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

That sucker REALLY leans out at the top.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (websaabn)*

staying at that set up with water/meth and fixing the lean up top would put you over 300 easy. 
wish mine would just stay together. fixed the idler pulley issue...post and pictures of a better set up later.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_That sucker REALLY leans out at the top. 

sure does, that was my only concern. ive got an aem wideband in the car, ill watch it next time i get up that high, and see what it says. if its right, im going to assume im out of fuel due to the cams+boost levels?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 10 psi pulley is coming this week, hoping for 270 ish myself. At 285whp you are pushing the limits of the stock fuel pump and 30# injectors. Could be either, both or the tuning. You could get a fuel pressure gauge on the car and take it to 7k while you watch it or just install an inline pump and see if that helps. 
I'm gonna run 10psi non-IC stock compression at least while it's cooler out. Any issue w/ you running ~12psi?
I would either try replacing your stock pump and/or installing an in-line.


_Modified by slc92 at 3:01 PM 10-14-2007_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (slc92)*

chris at C2 said stock fuel pump is good to 10psi if your planning over that, better get an inline pump. 
and right before 10psi your a/f's start to go lean. 
see what the dyno turns up, more issues!!!!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (slc92)*

jeff contacted me about the issue, told me what to check for. ill do that this week and then see what needs to be done.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_jeff contacted me about the issue, told me what to check for. ill do that this week and then see what needs to be done.

Glad to hear he's helping you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope you get it sorted soon. If you can hold traction you have 12's even at full weight at that power level


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_chris at C2 said stock fuel pump is good to 10psi if your planning over that, better get an inline pump. 
and right before 10psi your a/f's start to go lean. 
see what the dyno turns up, more issues!!!!


also realize that the newest stock mk3 pumps are now ~10yrs old.
any more than ~200whp on a stock pump is a gift from VW.









-Jeff


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (Jefnes3)*

thanks for the PM jeff...will look into it asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

plan is to get a new fuel filter, and check fuel pressure and see if it holds 3bar+boost...then maybe upgrade to a walbro 190lph inline
(thanks jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Good numbers mike!
but wtf? No RPM's on the plot??!?!?!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (Dr. Shakalu)*

iirc he did everyones with mph...rpm's is pretty easy to figure out though...hes got my run file, i can always have him get me the info...
main concern - lean condition uptop


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Mike, already told you, impressive numbers for a blower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You still going to Island?


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (BahnStormer202)*

are there any inline pumps you would recomend to run?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (BahnStormer202)*

hope so....its planned. you?
walbro inline pumps...i plan on running the 190lph


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Yeah, I am, as long I can fix my lean spots.


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Nice!! exhaust and intake mani stock?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (vwaddict53)*

stock intake manifolds and stock exhaust manifolds and downpipe...but it has a test pipe and magnaflow cat back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

very nice #s
good dyno day @ crazy horse


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

ive heard negative things about walbro's but nothing but good things about bosch inlines.
i recently dynod my sc vr and had a similar problem, bosch inline on its way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (vr6freak)*

Nice numbers mike, always wondered what it would do on the dyno with the right fueling.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (vr6freak)*

what kind of numbers did you put down?
thanks chris - figured id shoot you a link to your old kit...


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

slow







J/K bro real happy for you got the meth on standby







and the nino juice next time


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (nino)*

Ah, and to think that I knew her back when she was a 173hp MONSTER!















Very nice Mike....she's come a long way.


----------



## SofaKingFastVR6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

holy ****! my old motor i was gunna use in my mk2 vr project! im glad it went to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

Sweeeeet!!! Now I'm def getting a charger! Thanks Mike...you made my decision so much easier.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (VRC-YA)*

Nice numbers mike!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (eggman95)*

Yikes... That's really lean up top.. Time to upgrade your fuel pump. 
Meth will def. help too. This was on 10PSI. 










_Modified by adcockman at 1:11 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*

bosch inline is on its way to me, and got a new fuel filter, so hopefully it helps out. ill have the meth setup next time i dyno. ill do 1 or 2 pulls without it then turn it on, and see what happens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have a walbro in tank. It's worked great!


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*

no wonder why, thats ryans old motor. nices #S. im hoping for 150whp


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_no wonder why, thats ryans old motor. nices #S. im hoping for 150whp









meant for jason - adcockman?
150whp ya, no comment







oc was fun


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (-THROTTLE-)*

sorry. I'm lost... I bought this car new. Original motor... 


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
meant for jason - adcockman?
150whp ya, no comment







oc was fun


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*

im lost too, since this motor is from someone named gus in CT...lol
nevermind - point is, ill have a new dyno up soon


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_









_Modified by adcockman at 1:11 AM 10-20-2007_

Can we say nitrous? Or the dyno was setup wrong. Or I hope you were tlaking about the 294whp run


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (VEE-DUBBER)*

ok sorry ,i thought he meant it was his old motor.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
Can we say nitrous? Or the dyno was setup wrong. Or I hope you were tlaking about the 294whp run

no nitrous... Just meth and a custom header/downpipe + 3 inch exhaust over the previous 294 dyno.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*

some pics of the bay and the exhaust setup?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (VEE-DUBBER)*

yeah, i would like to see custom header and exhaust pictures. 
but it kinda proves a header and exhaust does make a difference.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_yeah, i would like to see custom header and exhaust pictures. 
but it kinda proves a header and exhaust does make a difference. 

bump for that,
i started to make my dual idler the other day as well ill take some pics and possibly a write up if anyones interested


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (631 Corrado)*

Mike when we get the dyno day poppin..your running your car without nino juice, and with nino juice...Ok..thanks..


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_yeah, i would like to see custom header and exhaust pictures. 
but it kinda proves a header and exhaust does make a difference. 

It did on my car. I'm sorry I don't have any pics handy. I also had 256's installed on both dyno's.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (adcockman)*

i just can't believe on 10psi you made that much power. Stand alone as well?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged VR6 Dyno (VEE-DUBBER)*

no... lemmiwinks


----------

